# I have 11 platies and a plethora of baby mystery snails in a 10 gallon tank.



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

Two are over a year old, the rest are about 5 months or so. They're still not-as-large as the daddy platies.

Here's the narrative:

Once upon a time, I had a betta and four platies in my 10 gallon tank. For about a month, I wondered why my three skinnier platies were chasing my fat platy. I also wondered why Fatty (the fat platy) ate so much. I couldn't figure out why El Stupido (one of the largest skinny platies) always seemed dominant over Little Guy and Whatever (the other skinny platies). 

Later, I realised Fatty was a girl and El Stupido was her mate of choice. I also figured the other two were males that always tried to "steal" El Stupido's girlfriend, which is why Elstupido was so cruel to them.

Fatty had about 30-or-so beautiful babies. Unfortunately, she ate all but 8 (I mean 9). I felt so bad for Fatty that I gave her away so she could stop being so pestered by the males. She was always pregnant (just like the lady on Family Guy who married the crazy wheelchair dude).

I soon got an apple snail called Steve. I kept steve for about 3-4 months until I realised Steve laid eggs. That meant she was a Stella! A Petsmart "expert" told me not to worry because the eggs were infertile without a male. I didn't worry and wasn't in a hurry to remove them. A while later, lo and behold 60 (possibly much more) baby snails.

My betta I do not have anymore.Salmon (the betta) died after I transferred him to a seperate tank. He's out of the picture.

So is El Stupido. He disappeared. ;

I waited until I had the money to buy a new tank to house all my aquatic infants. 

Until then, I continued to get rid of some baby snails. I think i'm down to... 
Actually, not by much.

I bought a new betta and put him in a seperate 5 gallon. He was chilling.

Anyway, I received a 30 gallon as a college present from my dad.
Even though I told him I wanted a 55, I got the 30. 
Go figure. :-(

I shall cycle the thirty as soon as I buy a filter and cover so my baby platies may inhabit it. I know they're growing and my 10 gallon is very overstocked.

However, I do not want the snails. I wish to get rid of them somehow.
They eat my plants.

I need advice on everything. I'm so lost and in a rut. How do I get myself out of this? :rip:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

What do you want advice on?
I think that you should be happy that your dad bought you a 30 gallon tank. Price is always a consideration when buying tanks and other equipment. 
If you don't want the snails ask the store if they will take them or just throw them out.Put some veggiy matter inn the tank and see if the snails will climb on it- then you pick it up and toss it.
I am not sure whehter you even want to keep fish. The choice is yours.


----------



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

mousey said:


> What do you want advice on?
> I think that you should be happy that your dad bought you a 30 gallon tank. Price is always a consideration when buying tanks and other equipment.
> If you don't want the snails ask the store if they will take them or just throw them out.Put some veggiy matter inn the tank and see if the snails will climb on it- then you pick it up and toss it.
> I am not sure whehter you even want to keep fish. The choice is yours.


Thanks.
I will try the veggie thing.
I'll put a leaf of lettuce in.
Maybe half a leaf.


I'm happy about the 30 gallon.
I like fish-keeping, but I don't think I am the best at it.
That's why I am so miserable and freaky-outy.
I have much to learn.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

You'll get better at fishkeeping if you continue doing it 
I've heard cucumber was a good veggie to use to attract snails.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Platties are livebearers and part of their survival strategy is massive litters that can survive some being eaten (by parents or by predators). In a safe environment they will breed like rabbits. This has to be considered any time you have livebearers.


----------



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> Platties are livebearers and part of their survival strategy is massive litters that can survive some being eaten (by parents or by predators). In a safe environment they will breed like rabbits. This has to be considered any time you have livebearers.



This is why i'm seperating genders in my tank.

Would it be okay to have all male platies in a tank?
Let's say 7-8 males.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

People keep all male guppy tanks, so it might work with platies.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't the guppies chase each other around, though?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Do platty females store sperm the way guppies and mollies do? I don't care much for platties so I have never kept them. If yes, then your females will drop fry from time to time for the next six months.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> Do platty females store sperm the way guppies and mollies do? I don't care much for platties so I have never kept them. If yes, then your females will drop fry from time to time for the next six months.


I think platies can store sperm too.


----------



## giants1249er (Aug 3, 2011)

Kipsie said:


> This is why i'm seperating genders in my tank.
> 
> Would it be okay to have all male platies in a tank?
> Let's say 7-8 males.


I have 5 male platies and no female platies...initially the 2 mickey mouses would chase the 2 sunsets and spotted one away every once in a while....now they get along.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sure you can keep all males together but they spend all day trying to mate with each other. Yes the livebearers store sperm for several months.


----------

